# ¿¿¿Ayuda con pfsense??? No inicia el live cd

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, vendo a pediros algo de ayuda con pfsense.

El caso es que no puedo iniciar con el live cd, al intentar arrancar con el live cd, carga su boot loader y me muestra este mensaje:

```

CD Loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments

Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found

Relocating the loader and the BTX

Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.01

Consoles: interval video/keyboard

int=0000000d err=00000000 efl=00030206 eip=000023d6

eax= 00008001 ebx=00000700 ecx= 00000000 edx=0000009f

esi=000000b68 edi=00000000 ebp=00000000 esp=0000003d2

cs:eip=2e 0f 01 16 f8 27 0f 20-c0 0c 01 0f 22 c0 b8 30

...................(y muchos más numeros).............................

```

He buscado  por google, y he leido que puede aparecer el problema cuando el DMA esta activado en la bios para el disco duro, pero yo ya lo tengo desactivado.

Estoy intentando instalar esto en una maquina mini pc, procesador 1000mhz, 1gb de ram y 120 gb de disco duro y 2 tarjetas de red.

Escribo este mensaje en este foro para ver si alguien me puede hechar alguna mano, si alguien instalo/configuro algun pfsense alguna vez para su red local.

Muchisimas gracias por su atención.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://forum.pfsense.com/

Deberías ir a preguntar ahí... De todas formas, que tiene de bueno pfsense que no puedas hacer con gentoo y aprender como y por que funciona, de paso? Me parece demasiado hardware para un simple firewall si vale mi opinión... Yo hago eso mismo con un pentium de 133mhz que ni siquiera es mmx, 16mb de ram y sin disco rígido usando Coyote linux

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola inodoro_pereyra, y gracias por tu respuesta.

La verdad es que sí que es demasiada máquina para la función que va a hacer, pero bueno, es una donación que se recibió, jeje.

¿Que tiene pfsense que no tenga gentoo?

Pues no sé, pfsense es una distro firewall y es bastante completa, además es bsd que esta bastante optimizada para estos temas, tiene multitud de funciones, balanceo de carga entre distintas WAN, definir reglas QoS y demás funciones.

Segun me han dicho en el foro de pfsense, es qué, como estoy intentando iniciar el live cd desde una controladora externa usb, dicen que esa es la causa por ese error, pero cláro, no tengo otra forma de hacerlo, la máquina que tengo es un mini pc, con un IDE solamente para el disco duro, ni lector de tarjetas interno ni nada similar, tengo que tirar de dispositivos por usb, no?

Coyote firewall, que tal es? lo has utilizado? sabes algo mas o menos de coyote firewall? 

EDITO:

He buscado info sobre coyote firewall y he visto que hablaban muy bien de este firewall, asi que, me he decidido a bajarlo, grabarlo en un cd y arrancarlo desde la controladora externa usb + lector de cd, carga todo perfectamente, y el kernel detecta todo mi hardware, pero al a hora de comprobar el cd (o algo asi), da un error y no deja continuar, que puedo hacer?

Como puedo meter en este mini pc un lector de cd interno, si solo tengo en la placa un IDE, y un cable IDE para conectar solamente el HD.

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola inodoro_pereyra, y gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> La verdad es que sí que es demasiada máquina para la función que va a hacer, pero bueno, es una donación que se recibió, jeje.
> 
> ¿Que tiene pfsense que no tenga gentoo?
> ...

 

Toda la "multitud de funciones" las podés implementar sobre cualquier distribución, eso incluye Gentoo.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Search?search=firewall&go=Go

o

http://dev.gentoo.org/~lcars/fw/server-firewall.xml

La ventaja quizás de algo como pfsense es que ya viene pre ensamblado, lo que lleva a que después no se sepa por donde empezar a la hora de entender como funciona.

 *Quote:*   

> Coyote firewall, que tal es? lo has utilizado? sabes algo mas o menos de coyote firewall? 

 

Tengo varios coyote linux implementados ruteando, al menos dos ya llevan 4 años funcionando, si los he apagado es solamente para cambiarle algun cooler al microprocesador o a la fuente de alimentación.

 *Quote:*   

> EDITO:
> 
> He buscado info sobre coyote firewall y he visto que hablaban muy bien de este firewall, asi que, me he decidido a bajarlo, grabarlo en un cd y arrancarlo desde la controladora externa usb + lector de cd, carga todo perfectamente, y el kernel detecta todo mi hardware, pero al a hora de comprobar el cd (o algo asi), da un error y no deja continuar, que puedo hacer?
> 
> Como puedo meter en este mini pc un lector de cd interno, si solo tengo en la placa un IDE, y un cable IDE para conectar solamente el HD.
> ...

 

Bueno, mis coyotes bootean todos desde un diskette de 3 1/2 así que desconozco como será el funcionamiento desde un CD, si tenés un solo canal IDE en la placa madre y un solo cable IDE, en el mismo cable, conecta el disco rígido como maestro, la lectora de cd como esclavo.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchas gracias por tu respuesta inodoro_pereyra.

La verdad es que si me interesaria ver como hacer un firewall manualmente, puro y duro con iptables, gracias por facilitarme los enlaces a esa documentación.

Ahora mismo utilizaré pfsense o coyotelinux para hacer este firewall porqué me corre muchisima prisa, pero una vez montado este, con otra máquina montaré un firewall manualmente.

El problema de la placa de este mini pc es que solamente tiene un ide, y para colmo es un ide slim. Ahi otro problema aparte, y es qué, el cable ide slim solo tiene una entrada la cual esta conectada al disco duro, no tengo la posibilidad de conectar maestro y esclavo, solamente maestro.

Ayer estube buscando sobre este tema aver como podia convertir dicha conexión ide slim a ide normal y encontré un adaptador que convierte de ide slim a ide normal, y pondré el adaptador en la placa base, y del adaptador sacaré un cable ide normal y le colocaré el lector y el disco duro de toda la vida, osea, de 3,5'' (esto lo digo por si alguien tiene el mismo problema que yo)

Esta tarde iré a por el adaptador este, lo probaré y cuento aver que tal, ahora estoy indeciso y no sé cual instalar, coyotefirewall o pfsense.

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como funciona coyote firewall, pero tiene buena pinta.

Lo utilizaria solo para definir reglas qos para asi limitar el consumo de ancho de banda de programas p2p (lphant,ares,emule..), para esto coyote firewall funciona bien?

Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda inodoro_pereyra. 

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En ese caso por medio de un adaptador debería funcionar, si... (lo del IDE slim, digo)

Coyote con el paquete l7filter puede hacer SPI y definir colas de QoS sin ningún problema, filtrando o frenando, lo que mas te guste, cualquier protocolo incluídos todos los P2P. Funciona bastante bien hasta donde lo he probado.

Inclusive, con el paquete rrdstats, te puede graficar el consumo de ancho de banda por cada cola QoS definida, lo que te permite un control bastante estrico al respecto.

Alternativas basadas en coyote pero que bootean desde CD o del mismo hdd, quizás te pueda interesar Brazil Firewall.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo inodoro_pereyra.

Porfín, lo he conseguido, he conseguido poder bootear el pfsense  :Smile: .

Con el adaptador de ide slim a ide, como he dicho anteriormente, fantastico invento  :Smile:  .

Voy a ver que tal se me da configurar el pfsense y demás, también probaré coyotelinux, ya escribo los progresos en este hilo, por si alguien le interesa mantenerse informado sobre este tema de firewalls en linux.

Saludos y muchisimas gracias inodoro_pereyra.

----------

